# SAPO Strike...



## Marzuq (17/9/14)

FYI

01-09-2014 JOHANNESBURG – The South African Post Office (Sapo) has confirmed it has dismissed 473 casual workers who have been been on strike for three weeks.
The employees had called on management to employ them permanently and were sacked after what the Post Office says was a campaign of violence and intimidation.
The strike has caused severe delays in the delivery of mail from the Tshwane and East Rand distribution centres.
The service says it is currently in the process of permanently employing 900 casual workers but was forced to dismiss nearly 500 due to escalating incidents of violence.
Sapo says the entrance to the Tshwane Distribution Centre was blocked during the strike action and employees have been intimidated.
It's understood the workers are not represented by any union and it's still unclear if they will appeal the dismissal.
It says delays are likely to continue until the workers are replaced.

12-09-2014 Johannesburg - The Communication Workers Union's dispute with the SA Post Office is not over, the union said on Friday.
"We would like to put on record that our dispute with the SA Post Office over several issues, key to them being salary increments, remains in force," general secretary Thabo Mogalane told journalists in Johannesburg.
Members of the CWU had been on strike over salary increases at post office branches countrywide.
The strike ended on Wednesday. A mediation process was agreed upon by the parties to resolve the dispute within four weeks.
Mogalane said the union was dismayed and felt betrayed by the employer for recognising a task team as a bargaining agent.
The task team was dealing with the issue of converting casual workers into full-time employment.
Undermining structures
"This is done whereas there is a recognised union. This is a clear sign that management is undermining structures and process agreed to with organised labour," he said.
The union's deputy president, Clyde Mervin, said workers would down tools again if there was no resolution within four weeks.
The union welcomed President Jacob Zuma's announcement that the Special Investigating Unit would probe alleged serious maladministration, improper conduct by Sapo officials, and unlawful appropriation or spending of public money.
Other allegations to be probed included malpractice, damage to public property, management of immovable property, and loans granted to the Courier and Freight Group (Pty) Limited.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jacob_Ventura (17/9/14)

http://www.bdlive.co.za/businesstimes/2014/09/14/return-to-sender-as-post-office-staff-strike


----------



## Jacob_Ventura (17/9/14)

its really bad at the moment, I was at EMS yesterday, they wouldnt even let me in the builing.


----------



## Marzuq (17/9/14)

that doesnt sound good at all


----------



## Yiannaki (17/9/14)

I hope they don't decide to toss away my expensive Nicoticket order in their rage!


----------



## Mklops (17/9/14)

My additonal Kayfun is still sitting at the tshwane hub


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/14)

Here is a list of affected PO's, don't know if there are any more since this was published

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/post-office-strike.5148/#post-116065

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/14)

Thanks to all for sharing the info about strikes and post office issues. Given how important the postal service can be to a vaper, this is useful info. 

Let's hope that things can return to a working situation soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (17/9/14)

This country seriously needs a Margaret Thatcher to pull the unions teeth! It's now "dog bites its own tail" scenario.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki (17/9/14)

johan said:


> This country seriously needs a Margaret Thatcher to pull the unions teeth! It's now "dog bites its own tail" scenario.


Only batman can save us now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Only batman can save us now!


Batman has already emigrated to New Zealand, Spider-Man now wears gumboots and Superman now has a cushy government job and drives a black s-class with blue lights in the windows, we're on our own.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest (17/9/14)

Postal workers who went to work at Orange Grove post office were assaulted by striking workers last week. It never ceases to amaze me that there can't be such a thing as a peaceful protest or strike in this country...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest (17/9/14)

@Yiannaki 




Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (17/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Postal workers who went to work at Orange Grove post office were assaulted by striking workers last week. It never ceases to amaze me that there can't be such a thing as a peaceful protest or strike in this country...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
Due to a lack of education ....


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> @Yiannaki
> 
> View attachment 11567
> 
> ...


I shall end the hijacking by just leaving this here...


----------



## Marzuq (17/9/14)

unfortunately everyone believes the only way to make a point is thru violence.
even more unfortunate is that thru the violent protesting more damage is done shoving the country further behind...
no wonder we cant move forward... its our own people holding us back.

in any case, the PO needs to make a plan to become operational again whether it be by them starting to work again or via a contractor company. an alternative means needs to be established as its been proven that even when the strike was declared over and a 4 week process of negotiations to start, some fools started striking that very afternoon again.

i agree a definite lack of education is the major issue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> unfortunately everyone believes the only way to make a point is thru violence.
> even more unfortunate is that thru the violent protesting more damage is done shoving the country further behind...
> no wonder we cant move forward... its our own people holding us back.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree, this is all insanely frustrating. Unfortunately this is the way things have turned out, everything has changed, now the consumer has all the power and kids have more rights than adults. Trying to get anything done in this country is like farting in a thunderstorm while trying to nail jelly to a tree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (18/9/14)

@BumbleBee 




Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest (18/9/14)

I remember when there were protests over the transportation services in this country. So people burned trains and buses.

Way to sort the issue out guys!

Likewise, lack of education and a lifetime of being exposed to violence only exacerbates things. 

But in all fairness, you'd also be pissed off if you lived in a shack and spent half your salary getting to work and the other half trying to house, feed and clothe your family. 

As frustrating as it is for us, the end user, I feel like we should try to empathise with people as to what and why they do what they do. If it were you or I in the same situation, we might do the same...

That being said, I do hope that it gets sorted out quickly. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## kimbo (18/9/14)

@BumbleBee 
Oi i demand a little highjack 
Spider-Man became Bobbejaanspinnekop

Back to the topic.
They have no idea how much they are hurting the economy. On paper the union sounds good, but in reality one man sits on top and eats caviar and the plebs will just follow blindly. It is so funny to see the leader of some group drive to a strike in his Merc, Rally the people to strike another two weeks without pay, then drives away to his air-conditioned house and big plate of food. Meanwhile they sit in the sun and have nothing to eat.
But they follow

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/9/14)

Guys, this thread is going off topic and heading into territory that is not vaping related
Lets pull it back on track

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (18/9/14)

Silver said:


> Guys, this thread is going off topic and heading into territory that is not vaping related
> Lets pull it back on track

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/14)

Keep an eye out on the SAPO Facebook page, there is a growing list of post office branches that are closed due to the strike. 

https://www.facebook.com/SouthAfricanPostOffice?fref=nf

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Keep an eye out on the SAPO Facebook page, there is a growing list of post office branches that are closed due to the strike.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SouthAfricanPostOffice?fref=nf


 
seems like the facebook page is the only way of really keeping track of whats happening wrt SAPO.
the PO website and news is not updating on current status
so @BumbleBee link is the best way to monitor it for now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

Ive got a rather large HHV order lost somewhere in transit. should of been here a week ago


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Ive got a rather large HHV order lost somewhere in transit. should of been here a week ago


oh no 

I hope it turns up soon, holding thumbs for you bud


----------



## KimH (18/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Ive got a rather large HHV order lost somewhere in transit. should of been here a week ago


This is crazy, I've got 4 orders floating out in the blue yonder as well.


----------



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> oh no
> 
> I hope it turns up soon, holding thumbs for you bud


 
Thanks bud I hope so too. It was checked out of USA but never checked in here. Its actually 2 parcels, sent with USPS priority. SAPO here are saying its because of the strike.

Just hoping it does eventually turn up and doesn't vanish completely.


----------



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

KimH said:


> This is crazy, I've got 4 orders floating out in the blue yonder as well.


 
ouch!


----------



## kimbo (18/9/14)

KimH said:


> This is crazy, I've got 4 orders floating out in the blue yonder as well.


 
Yes i also have four someware


----------



## Nooby (25/9/14)

Seriously, now we all suffer because of this sad state of affairs! So unfair and just wrong in all aspects  
Anyone hear or see and new updates anywhere?


----------



## Chef Guest (25/9/14)

The Struggle Continues. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Mklops (25/9/14)

Once my package arrives from the post office, I will be calling it quits with their services... I am not willing to let my hard earned cash hang in the balance, especially not to individuals such as those employed by the SAPO...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest (25/9/14)

Inclined to agree with you there bud. But to be honest, paying $50 for shipping is still pretty steep.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest (25/9/14)

The goods will arrive. It's just taking longer than usual cos of the strike. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nooby (25/9/14)

I agree totally.. However, what do we do about the things we purchase that goes through to customs then to mail hubs / PO's without us having a choice?

And also as @Chef Guest mentioned, the pretty tag for private shipping lol..


----------



## Chef Guest (25/9/14)

You can't do anything bud. Track the parcel, phone, email and push things from your end. That's about it. It's either that or you go and collect it from jimc when it clears customs.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## zadiac (25/9/14)

Only found this:


Govt asked to intervene in post office strike
Thursday 25 September 2014 06:10
SABC





Hundreds of Post Office employees have embarked on a strike demanding better wages and an end to exploitation. (SABC)
The Communication Workers Union (CWU) has called on government to intervene in the South African Post Office's strike.
This was made at the union's 5th national congress in White River in Mpumalanga.
Hundreds of Post Office employees have embarked on a strike demanding better wages and an end to exploitation.
CWU's first deputy president Clyde Mervin, says the Post Office is in crisis.
He says the removal of the senior management could be a solution.
Mervin also says the union didn't call the strike and does not support anarchy but cannot forsake the workers.
"Workers of the post office decided to abandon work raising various issues around how people are employed without following processes. Two is the salary increase but you are employing new employees. CWU's view always has been that all casual employees be appointed full time employees of the South African Post Office."
" However CWU cannot allow anarchy, we are saying those appointments should happen in line with policies and process," adds Mervin.

http://www.sabc.co.za/news/a/6af534...d-to-intervene-in-post-office-strike-20142509

Reactions: Informative 4


----------

